# ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك



## Coptic MarMar (12 يوليو 2008)

ازاى تعرفى ان اخوكى غرقان لشوشتوه ...

انا هقولك .... هاتى ودنك انتى بس

*1 - هتلاقى الواد اخوكى نظف كدا مره واحده ....
هتلاقيه وهوا نازل لابس الحته الى على الحبل ... وكان واقف قدام المرايا 4 ... 5 ساعات ... على ايه مش عارفة ...

2 - بقى صاحب الحلاق ... من كتر ما بيروحله .... الله يرحم ماا كان ميعرفش مكان الحلاق ....

3- يعيش دور عم الرومانسى العاطفى ... لو شاف فيلم رومانسى ... يحاول بنزل دموع علشان يعيش الدور صح

4 - طول الوقت سرحان فى ايه يا الله واعلم ... بس اكيد فى الى بالى بالك .. ومش معاكوا خالص ... ومش على بعضه ...

5 - مش بيسيب الموبايل من ايده طول الاربعه وعشرين ساعه فى ايده ويبدء يدور فى موبيلك وموبيلات العيلة والاهل والحبايب على رسائل حب وغرام

6 - معهوش كريدت على طول .... وكل شويه نازل احيب كريدت ... يلا ما علينا ...

7 - يهتم شويه بموضه البناااااااات عايز يجاري العصر يعني انه فاهم يعنى ... علشان لما يعد معاها يترسم قدامها ... ويعد يسالك .. ويسيبك تتفرجى على الى انت عايزه فى التلفزيون علشان بتعلم ويعرف يترسم صح

8 - اذا هو بقى خلاص متهور في الحب يتبدى يلخبط فى الاسامي يعنى ينادي خواته باسامي ثانيه

9- يبتدى يتكلم بذوق ورقه ... بعد ... انجزى ... خلصى ... اعملى ... مش فاضى ... يووووووووووه
تلاقيه ... ايه ياعمرى ومعلش اسف مش فاضى اوعدك هتتنفذ ...​


----------



## vetaa (12 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر وميشوفش هو المووضوع
انا وانتى هنروح فى خبر كان
ههههههههههه



> 6 - معهوش كريدت على طول .... وكل شويه نازل احيب كريدت ... يلا ما علينا ...


 
الحقيقه لأ
لسه النهارده استغليته
وحولت لنفسى كريم معايا الحقيقه
هههههههههه

ميرسى يا مرموره على الموضوع الفضيحه دة
ههههههههه


----------



## *malk (12 يوليو 2008)

*عايزين منة تانى يا مرمر*

*ربنا يقدرك و تفضحيهم*

*قصدى و تكشفيهم على حقيقتهم*

*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



> 9- يبتدى يتكلم بذوق ورقه ... بعد ... انجزى ... خلصى ... اعملى ... مش فاضى ... يووووووووووه
> تلاقيه ... ايه ياعمرى ومعلش اسف مش فاضى اوعدك هتتنفذ ...



اذا كان كدة يبقى امتى يحب بقى ويريحنى
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Scofield (12 يوليو 2008)

*مفيش حد بيعمل كده اصلا مش من حلاوتها يعنى مهو كله مكياج و كريمات و بودرة و بلاوى:59:*
*الواحد يتجوزها رفيعة تبقى بعد الجواز فيل:new6:*
*يتجوزها بيضا تبقى جلبرتو بعد الجواز:fun_lol:*
*يتجوزها عاقلة و مطيعة تبقى مجنونة و متسمعلوش كلمة ولازم كلامها هو اللى مشى بعد الجواز:fun_oops:*
*بأختصار شديد الواحد ميحكمش عليكم قبل الجواز لانكم لابسين اقنعة علشان تجزبو بيها الضحية اللى هيتنصب عليه و يتجوزكم:t19:*
*انا عن نفسى رومانسى قوى لما كنت بشوف خطيبتى كنت بضربها قلمين و بوكسين تقولى احبك يا سبعى:boxing:*
*الله يرحمك يا نفيسة مستحملتش آخر روصية فى دماغها اتكلت على الله:fun_oops:*


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههههه*
*اجمل حاجة انى ضحتك فى ها الموضوع*
*بس هتيلى اخت وانا اتبرفن واعمل كل الحاجات دى *
*شكرا يا مرمر يا قمرنا*
*نورتى بموضوعك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

*الحمد لله معنديش اخوات اولاد 

لان لو كان عندى كنت قتلت البنت الى تفكر تاخده منى *


----------



## emy (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

_ههههههههههههه_
_مرسى يا مرمر عالموضوع _​


----------



## emy (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*




> *انا عن نفسى رومانسى قوى لما كنت بشوف خطيبتى كنت بضربها قلمين و بوكسين تقولى احبك يا سبعى*




*الحمد لله ان ربنا بيحبها *
*ريحها منك هههههههههههه*​​​


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 يوليو 2008)

عليكي نور يامرمر


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

الموضوع جميل جدا 
تعرفوا انا دلوقتى فهمت لما قريت الموضوع دة اخويا ابتدى يتغير وكل شوية يقولى اشحنيلى مش معايا كريديت وبقى يعاملنى حلو


----------



## red_pansy (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*اللة اللة تصدقى كدة كشفت الواد اخويا ... اخر مرة يا اوختى ابتدى كل يوم يشحن كرت موبايل جديد ويخلصة فى يومها اللة يرحم ايام ما كان بيشحن مرة كل سنة هههههههههههههههههه *

*وكمان ابتدى يقولى هاتيلى انواع برفان يا اوختى جديدة كدة مش عارفة عرفهم منين وكمان جيل لشعرة وعلى رايك كل شوية عند الحلاق اللة يرحم ايام ما كنا بنزعقلة عشان يروح للحلاق .. وعجبى ههههههههههههههههه*

*اشكرررررررررررررررررك بجداااااااااااااارة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس ياريت حد يسال عليا ها *​


----------



## انجى مكرم (12 يوليو 2008)

لو الواحد بيحب بجد مش هيبص للميكب او اللبس او كل الحاجات الخارجية هيبص للجوهر اللى هيحبها وهتصونة مش اللى يبقى معاها سى السيد لان الاثنين بيبقوا جسد واحد مش اثنين وفرض رأى على الفاضى الموضوع محبة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

تعرفوا انا عاوزة اقول لكم على حاجة الحب مش بكتر الكلام فى الموبايلات ولا بالمرواح عند الحلاق لكن الحب فى القلب والحب بتبادل المشاعر كتر كلامة فى الحب ساعات يؤدى الى الشك


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

_هههههههههههه

كده اتفضحوا واللى كان كان

بس على رأى نونو يارييييييييت دا انا اجيبهاله عشان نستررريح

هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



vetaa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يستر وميشوفش هو المووضوع
> انا وانتى هنروح فى خبر كان
> ههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

يارب يا فيتا يشوفه :smil15:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



keky قال:


> *عايزين منة تانى يا مرمر*
> 
> *ربنا يقدرك و تفضحيهم*
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

اى خدعة يا كيكى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



nonogirl89 قال:


> اذا كان كدة يبقى امتى يحب بقى ويريحنى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يسهله يا نونو :999:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



Scofield قال:


> *مفيش حد بيعمل كده اصلا مش من حلاوتها يعنى مهو كله مكياج و كريمات و بودرة و بلاوى:59:*
> *الواحد يتجوزها رفيعة تبقى بعد الجواز فيل:new6:*
> *يتجوزها بيضا تبقى جلبرتو بعد الجواز:fun_lol:*
> *يتجوزها عاقلة و مطيعة تبقى مجنونة و متسمعلوش كلمة ولازم كلامها هو اللى مشى بعد الجواز:fun_oops:*
> ...



لالالالالالا بقى انا مش متفقة معاك...

كل الولاد بيعملوا كده حتى جرب وحب كده وهتشوف وابقى قولنا النتيجة :smil15: هههههه

ياااااااااابنى ماهى لازم تتخن بعد الجواز ماهى طول الوقت بتاااااااااااكل فى نفسها من عمايلكو :act23: ههههههه

وبالنسبة بقى فى حتة ان كلامها هو اللى لازم يمشى...

ده بيتوقف على شخصيتك انت يا باشاااااااااااا :59: هههههه

وعلى فكرة بقى انتم كمان بتكونوا لابسين اقنعة طيبة وحنية وكررررررررم واخد بالك من الكرم دى :boxing:

اااااايه الرومانسية الفظيعة دى ياريمون :new2: وربنا يرحمها كمان لا فعلا ربنا رحمهاااااا :t33:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *اجمل حاجة انى ضحتك فى ها الموضوع*
> *بس هتيلى اخت وانا اتبرفن واعمل كل الحاجات دى *
> *شكرا يا مرمر يا قمرنا*
> ...



ااااااااجمل حاجة فرحتنى انى ضحكت يا جوجو 

نورت بجد يا جوجو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الحمد لله معنديش اخوات اولاد
> 
> لان لو كان عندى كنت قتلت البنت الى تفكر تاخده منى *



ههههههههههههه يانجى يا جااااامد :w00t:​


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*للاسف اخويا فلت واتجوز يا مرمر *
*ابقي نزلينا المره الجايه عن المتجوزين ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا حبي علي الموضوع التحفه زيك يا مرمور*​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 يوليو 2008)

*اه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه:a82: *

*اخ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ :crying:*

* وتقولي ايه في الي عنداااا اخ كل الايام ع الحال داه؟؟؟؟؟*

*دا واد حبيب بشكل *

*هلكنا ونحنا نجبلوا كروت موبايل وبارفان ولحقلوا ع بينزين لسيارة*

*اه لا تذكريني وما نكليكش في حاجة وحشة *

*يا مارووووو يا امرررررررر*

*الموضوع حلوووو بس ذكرني بلماساة بتاعتنا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تسلم ايديكي*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههه_
> _مرسى يا مرمر عالموضوع _​



العفووووووو يا ايمى :smil16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



ramyghobrial قال:


> عليكي نور يامرمر



:ura1::ura1::ura1:

ووووشهد شاهد من اهلها ههههه

صدقنى نورت الموضوع يا رامى بالكلمتين دول :t25:​


----------



## فونتالولو (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
هي يا جماعه مش قصدها رومنسي معاها هي هي قصدها رومنسي  في التليفون بس 
انما معاها عديكي الله علي ده واد اسالوني انا مدوباهم اتنين 
هههههههههههههههه
وانتي يا انجي لو كان  كنتي هتتنزلي عنه مش هتقتليها 
هههههههههههههههههه
مش قولتلكم مدوباهم اتنين _


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

*يا ساااتر عليكوا يا بنات ... تموتوا فى النميمه هههههههههه
عسسسسسسسل يا مرموره .​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



مارو جوجو قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا
> تعرفوا انا دلوقتى فهمت لما قريت الموضوع دة اخويا ابتدى يتغير وكل شوية يقولى اشحنيلى مش معايا كريديت وبقى يعاملنى حلو



هههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمة يا مارو :fun_lol:

كده احنا فقسنا حركاتهم خلاص :new6:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



red_pansy قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *اللة اللة تصدقى كدة كشفت الواد اخويا ... اخر مرة يا اوختى ابتدى كل يوم يشحن كرت موبايل جديد ويخلصة فى يومها اللة يرحم ايام ما كان بيشحن مرة كل سنة هههههههههههههههههه *
> ...



هههههههههههه اى خدمة يا مرمر leasantr

يعنى انا كلامى طلع صح اهوووو :t13:​


----------



## Kiril (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

موضوع تحفة
و نسيت تقول علي طول يسمع اغاني عاطفية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



انجى مكرم قال:


> لو الواحد بيحب بجد مش هيبص للميكب او اللبس او كل الحاجات الخارجية هيبص للجوهر اللى هيحبها وهتصونة مش اللى يبقى معاها سى السيد لان الاثنين بيبقوا جسد واحد مش اثنين وفرض رأى على الفاضى الموضوع محبة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



أكيد طبعا معاكى حق يا انجى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



مارو جوجو قال:


> تعرفوا انا عاوزة اقول لكم على حاجة الحب مش بكتر الكلام فى الموبايلات ولا بالمرواح عند الحلاق لكن الحب فى القلب والحب بتبادل المشاعر كتر كلامة فى الحب ساعات يؤدى الى الشك



ماحنا عارفين الكلام ده يا مارو...

يا جماعة الموضوع ده لحب فترة المراهقة :smi411:


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههه
> 
> كده اتفضحوا واللى كان كان
> 
> ...



ايوة صح على رأيك ياتوتى اتفضحوا واللى كان كان 30:30: ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *للاسف اخويا فلت واتجوز يا مرمر *
> *ابقي نزلينا المره الجايه عن المتجوزين ههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا حبي علي الموضوع التحفه زيك يا مرمور*​



هههههههههه يا خسارة ياميرو :11azy: 

انزل عن المتجوزين ازااااااى يعنى :t9:

على اساس بيكره مراته اد يعنى مثلا ههههههههه

ماهوو اكيد بيحيها هو مش خلاص اتجوزها يا بنتى 

هتخلينى اشد فى شعرى يا ميرو :heat: ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



مورا مارون قال:


> *اه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه:a82: *
> 
> *اخ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ :crying:*
> 
> ...




هقول ايه !!!!!! الله يكون فى عونك يا مورا يا حبيبتى :hlp:هههههه

ياستى ربنا يخليهولك ويحب براحته 

وبكرة هتقعدى على الحيطة 30: كملى انتى بقى ههههههه

نورتى يا عسولة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> هي يا جماعه مش قصدها رومنسي معاها هي هي قصدها رومنسي  في التليفون بس
> انما معاها عديكي الله علي ده واد اسالوني انا مدوباهم اتنين
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



يا جااااااامد انت يا مدوبهم اتنين :smil16: ههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا مدوباهم 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ساااتر عليكوا يا بنات ... تموتوا فى النميمه هههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسل يا مرموره .​*



بقى ده شكل ناس تموت فى النميمة يا دونا :smil16: 

احنا بنحب نناقش الامور بس بصورة مختلفة ههههههه

وبعدين كلام فى سرك يا دونا...

اذا ذكرت البنات ذكرت النميمة 30:30: هههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> موضوع تحفة
> و نسيت تقول علي طول يسمع اغاني عاطفية



سيدى ياسيدى 

ده شكلك مجرب الكلام ده بقى يا كيرو 

وكمان بتضيف عليه 30:30: ههههههه

اللهم لا حسد يعنى :smi411:

ميرسى يا كيرو ونورت ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

هههههههههههههههه

موضوع تحفة بجد يا مرمورة يا عسل ​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا 

بس ممكن سؤال انتى عرفتى كل دة منين

دى الحالة التى يكون عليها فعلا الشاب ونفس ما حدث معى ومع اصدقائى



يا لك من ؟؟؟؟؟


يا ريت ما تفضحناش 

ومستنين نعرف ازاى نعرف البنت بتحب


----------



## جيلان (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
بت انتى بقلك ايه
انا اخويا بيدخل بقى ومش هتكلم
انتى عايزانى ارجعلك مقتولة ولا ايه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفة بجد يا مرمورة يا عسل ​



شكرا ليكى يا فيبى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> شكرا
> 
> بس ممكن سؤال انتى عرفتى كل دة منين
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه حلوة متفضحناش دى :hlp:

حاضر افكر فى حكاية موضوع البنات ده :t30::t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> بت انتى بقلك ايه
> انا اخويا بيدخل بقى ومش هتكلم
> انتى عايزانى ارجعلك مقتولة ولا ايه*



يا سااااااااااااااتر على الجبن 30:30: 

يابت خليكى رااااااجل وعلى العموم لو اخوكى شاف ردك 

قوليله أتوكل على الله واناااا عليا الجنازة :t30: ههههه​


----------



## مينا 188 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*

*للبنات فقط 

بس قولت اشوف فيه ايه من باب الفضول

 قلت اكيد بتكلموا على الشباب 

وطلع ظنى فى محله 

هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## love2be (9 أغسطس 2008)

*هو الواحد ميعرفش يخبى حاجة ليه كده يا مرمر 
ماشى مسيرى اردهالك

و بعدين مهو نفس الموضوع عند البنات *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



مينا 188 قال:


> *للبنات فقط
> 
> بس قولت اشوف فيه ايه من باب الفضول
> 
> ...



قصدك اااااااايه يعنى يا مينا ؟؟ :t9: 

هو احنا مورناش غيركم مثلا عشان ننم عليه ولا ايه 

احنا بنتسلى بس :t30::t30: ههههه​


----------



## ناريمان (14 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي علي  الموضوع 


ربنا يخليك لينا بنصايحك الغالية ديه 

بس بجد معاكى حق في كل اللي قولتيه ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



love2be قال:


> *هو الواحد ميعرفش يخبى حاجة ليه كده يا مرمر
> ماشى مسيرى اردهالك
> 
> و بعدين مهو نفس الموضوع عند البنات *​



هههههههه بتسألنى أنا !!! 

هتردهالى ( طيب انا هستنى الرد 30: ) 

لا حاسب بقى... 

البنات تقاااااااااااااال :t30: مش زى ناس 

بس مش تقال اوى يعنى الصراحة هههههه ( هتوقعنى فى غلط ) ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



ناريمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي علي  الموضوع
> 
> ...



اى خدمة يا ناريمان ياختى 30: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: رد على: ازاي تعرفي ان اخوكي بيحب وغرقان لشوشته...تعالى هنا هقولك*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفة بجد يا مرمورة يا عسل ​



نووووورتى ياقمر​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ههههههه

موضوع روعة كوبتك مرمر 
خسارة كان نفسى يبقى ليا اخ ولد افقسة كدة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

ههههههه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 مارس 2010)

طيب انا هرقب تصرفاته واعرف ثنكس ياقمر ع الموضوع


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 مارس 2010)

ليه النميمة دى سيبو الناس فى حلها
كويس انا معنديش اخ كنت نميت عليه
انا كمان
ههههههه
مبروك لاخوكى خليه غرقان محدش ينقظة​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه ميرسى جدا ليكى يا مرمر يا أمر ياحبيبتى 

امتى بقى اخويا يغرق لشوشته بقى علشان ادلع عليه وأخد راحتى 
بس ساعتها ها أوريه هههههههههههه
ها أفترى بقى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه ميرسى جدا ليكى يا مرمر يا أمر ياحبيبتى 

امتى بقى اخويا يغرق لشوشته بقى علشان ادلع عليه وأخد راحتى 
بس ساعتها ها أوريه هههههههههههه
ها أفترى بقى


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

*ايه ده الموضوع ده لازم يتقفل 

لن اقبل هذا هههههههههههههههه

موضوع ده فضيحه يا جماعه ههههههههههههه

هحاول امنع اختي انها تخش 

شكرا علي الموضوع الزيز 

سلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## Mason (15 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى يا جميل على الموضوع اللذيذ دا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه
أه عاوزة تجربى الموضوع عملى :hlp:
أنا عندى اتنين تحبى أسلفك واحد :heat: هههه​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> أه عاوزة تجربى الموضوع عملى :hlp:
> 
> أنا عندى اتنين تحبى أسلفك واحد :heat: هههه​


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


مرمورة انتى عسولة 
لا ربنا يخليهم لك 
علشان تكتبى لنا عنهم موضوعاتك الشقية الشيقة 

ومصدقاكى يا حبى من غير تجربة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

هههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مارس 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> طيب انا هرقب تصرفاته واعرف ثنكس ياقمر ع الموضوع



أيوووووة راقبى وأبقى قوليلنا النتيجة 
عاوزين نعرف الموضوع نجح ولا 
ههههه
نورتى ياقمر​


----------

